# Problème d'écran un peu... insolite !



## Aurélien-A (29 Juillet 2005)

J'ai un insecte (petit moucheron) qui a réussi je ne sais comment à se glisser derrière la dalle LCD de mon iBook et qui est mort. Le pb c'est que j'ai une tache noire bien voyante qui ressemble à un gros pixel mort dans l'écran et que je ne peux pas nettoyer.

Un centre agréé Apple a-t-il les compétences pour démonter et nettoyer ça sans tout changer ?

Pour info iBook G4 12" sous garantie.


----------



## Raphy35 (29 Juillet 2005)

Je pense qu'il faut les appeler pour savoir si il peuvent le faire ou non, car il me semble que les portables sous garantie sont toujours renvoyés chez apple...

En tout cas, je me demande bien comment la bêbête a fait pour se glisser là


----------



## vincmyl (29 Juillet 2005)

Le seul moyen c'est d'enlever la dalle


----------



## Aurélien-A (2 Août 2005)

vincmyl a dit:
			
		

> Le seul moyen c'est d'enlever la dalle



Le plastique en bas de la dalle est légèrement décollé depuis plusieurs semaine (cause inconnue) et je l'ai vue rentrer par là mais impossible de faire quoique ce soit. Ensuite j'ai bien vu l'insecte remonter à l'intérieur de l'écran !!  J'ai contacté Apple et visiblement la garantie va passer. Enfin j'ai besoin de mon Mac encore quelque jours pour du boulot donc ça attendra la fin de la semaine; ça n'empêche pas la machine de fonctionner; mais ça fait l'effet de 7/8 pixels morts noirs à 3 cm du bord gauche et à mi-hauteur... Pas glop !

AA.


----------



## lilimac54 (2 Août 2005)

Aurélien-A a dit:
			
		

> Le plastique en bas de la dalle est légèrement décollé depuis plusieurs semaine (cause inconnue) et je l'ai vue rentrer par là mais impossible de faire quoique ce soit. Ensuite j'ai bien vu l'insecte remonter à l'intérieur de l'écran !!  J'ai contacté Apple et visiblement la garantie va passer. Enfin j'ai besoin de mon Mac encore quelque jours pour du boulot donc ça attendra la fin de la semaine; ça n'empêche pas la machine de fonctionner; mais ça fait l'effet de 7/8 pixels morts noirs à 3 cm du bord gauche et à mi-hauteur... Pas glop !
> 
> AA.



la même chose est arrivé à "vm" (mac'user) avec une fourmie que se promenait dans la dalle de son powerbook G3 et depuis ces années elle y est toujours je crois


----------



## mickael.moras (27 Mars 2008)

salut , 
solution qui marcherait et à pas chère !!!

pour virer la bêbête...un coup de soufflette

et oui, à faire par les bord et les coin de la face avant de la dalle, sans avoir à ouvrir le mac!

pour ma par c'était du liquide qui c'était glissé dans la dalle lors d'un nettoyage !

note ceci m'était arrivé sur iMac G5- non iSign
ps, je sais que la requête date un peu , mais cela aidera quelqu'un je pense,


----------



## Viiroth (28 Mars 2008)

Waw, la mouche a du s'être téléporté xD.

Désolé, ça n'aide pas.
Je tenais à sortir ma blague haha.


----------



## .Spirit (28 Mars 2008)

Essaye d'appeler les pompes funèbres mouches, elles pourront peut-être s'en occuper 








Non, le SAV est une meilleure solution, AMHA  Et ne tente pas de retirer la dalle tout seul, tu pourrais faire pire que mieux (laisser des traces dessus, par exemple, ou encore ne pas savoir la remonter) et la garantie serait annulée.


----------



## benkenobi (30 Mars 2008)

Encore un bug informatique !


----------



## olivier7192 (1 Avril 2008)

J'ai l'impression que ces bestiaux apprécient les pommes. Je suggère qu'Apple se dépabtise et prenne le nom de Fly-Tox  

Désolé, mais j'avais envie de sortir ma vanne du jour ​


----------

